# Anyone heard of a Greek soap opera called 'City of Violets'???



## sbi4nrc (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi I was wondering whether anyone had heard of 'City of Violets' - a greek soap opera, and whether they could tell me anything about it?! It's a bit random but would appreciate anything at all and happy to explain why to anyone with any info!

Thanks


----------

